# another member of my Audi family



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

OK here are some pics of my new S4. There are tons of upgrades and maintenance things that have been done to it. I have paperwork that accounts for over $26K in service and upgrades in the last 5 years. 
Some little go fast treats include RS2 turbo,RS2 EM, 3" turboback stromung,stage 3 MTM software, coil packs, new clutch, porsch big brakes, SS brake lines, slotted/drilled S6+ rotors, Samco hoses, H&R springs w/ Koni shocks, etc,etc,etc. OH, timing belt last week, and a short shifter is going in this week, thanks Billzcat. 
Thanks to the previous owner who gave me a heck of a deal too, lets just hope I can keep my liscense for a while.


----------

